

LuaJIT 2.0 Beta released, making Lua the fastest interpreted language - compay
http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=all&d=data&gpp=on&java=on&luajit=on&v8=on&calc=calculate&box=1

======
compay
Link goes to the benchmark shootout, the actual announcement it here:

<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.lua.general/58814>

Congrats to Mike Pall on an impressive solo achievement.

------
wmf
I'm not sure what this link is trying to tell me. Faster than JavaScript but
slower than Java is "the fastest interpreted language"?

